# Assa im Abyss



## Darjun (10. Oktober 2009)

kann sein das ich schlecht spiele, kann sein das ich schlechte ausrüstung habe aber es kann auch sein das ich recht habe wenn ich sage das im abyss, besonders im 1vs1, zumindest bis lvl 35 und ganz besonders im luft kampf die assa gegen nahezu jede klasse nur opfer ist.
aus dem stealth erwischt man so gut wie nie jemanden da man seine buffs im stealth nicht zünden kann und ohne bekommt man den gegner nicht schnell genug down.
ich habe immr das probem das mir der gegner quasi davonläuft mund mich auf distanz plattmacht, templer und gladis un dheiler müssen dafür nicht malauf distanz gehen ^^
die stuns die man hat halten nur gefühlte 1-2 sek, wobei keiner von den atm 2stuns funzen muss und auch nur dann wirksam werden wenn man ausgewichen ist.

mir gefällt die assa nach wie vor aber seit dem ich im abyss unterwegs bin fühl ich mich irgendwie als farmopfer.
das schöne an dem ganzen ist...................ich habe mitlerweile schon mind 30 andere assas im lvl bereich von 28-40 angeschrieben und die hatten zu 90% dieselbe meinung.

meine fragen: 
ändert sich das noch zw 40 und 50, wirds zumindest einen slow geben oder einen instant stun der zumindest sicher wirkt? wie sieht das im luftkampf aus?
achja...durch das tolle targeting kann ich den  bogen im luftkampf fast völlig vergessen, klappt irgendwie überhaupt nicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle ^^


so jetzt hab ich fertiggeheult.....nun dürfen die geistlosen mit den kommentaren L2P, aion ist ein gruppenspiel, mimimi usw zurückschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apocalyptica (10. Oktober 2009)

dachte der assa sei mit irgend nem patch sogar verstärkt worden...
in korea etc tummeln sich deswegen wohl 50% assa im pvp rum


----------



## Zafric (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab Assa nur bis 16 in der Beta gespielt, aber als Sorc kann ich nur sagen, dass ich Assas selbst gerne angreife. Wie du selbst sagst, sind die CC-Fähigkeiten dürftig. Sollte der Assa allerdings Firsthit haben, kann es ganz schnell zappenduster werden. Wenn ich allerdings Firsthit habe, ists aus meiner Sicht bis jetzt unmöglich für den Assa das Blatt noch zu wenden.

Diese Beobachtungen beziehen sich auch nur auf den Levelbereich bis 36, höher bin ich noch net. Deswegen kann ich zu 40-50 dir leider auch nicht helfen. Aber vielleicht verirren sich ja noch paar Assas höheren Levels in den Thread, ode du schaust einfach mal die Skilltrees durch, ob da noch root fähigkeiten kommen bis 50.

mfg
ZafriC


----------



## ArminFRA (11. Oktober 2009)

Darjun schrieb:


> Assel kackt ab im PvP...




Es ist so wie Du es beschreibst. Ich habe das mit meiner Assel mit Lvl 22 realisiert nach den ersten Kämpfen mit Asmos durch Risse.

Ohne Grp biste absolutes Opfer. Wenn Dein Gegner einfach wegrennt wars das. Keinn CC, kein Root was auch immer. Super PvP, was?

Du bekommst erst mit Lv40? nen besseren Stealth in dem Du auch buffen / spezifische Angriffe machen kannst.


Als mir das klar war hab ich gehandelt: /quit Aion


----------



## Reo_MC (11. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Als mir das klar war hab ich gehandelt: /quit Aion



8 von 10 Leuten auf den Top10 der  koreanischen Serverranglisten sind Assas... du machst was falsch.


----------



## advanced08 (11. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Es ist so wie Du es beschreibst. Ich habe das mit meiner Assel mit Lvl 22 realisiert nach den ersten Kämpfen mit Asmos durch Risse.
> 
> Ohne Grp biste absolutes Opfer. Wenn Dein Gegner einfach wegrennt wars das. Keinn CC, kein Root was auch immer. Super PvP, was?
> 
> ...



du hast nen spell mit 20% ms (movingspeed) ... zudem hast du ein "anstürmen" oder hinterhalt (per stigma)

es ist halt wie bei den meisten mmorpg´s der assa/schurke ist nur gut gespielt stark


----------



## Zafric (11. Oktober 2009)

Joar wie gesagt, ich kenne mich nur mit Assas bis 36 cirka aus. Wer vor dem Endgame das Spiel verlässt, weils ja unbalanced sei, der ist selbst schuld.


----------



## ArminFRA (11. Oktober 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> du hast nen spell mit 20% ms (movingspeed)



...und bin ich der einzigste der nen speed-buff hat?



advanced08 schrieb:


> ... zudem hast du ein "anstürmen" oder hinterhalt (per stigma)




ja ganz toll, alle 30sec einmal ran auf 20m, der macht nen haken, läuft zick-zack und bekommt +300 evasion, finisher verfehlt....


advanced, spiel mal ne runde anstatt theoretisch nachzuplappern was du in den foren so aufschnappst, deine anmerkungen sind mehr als mangelhaft in der praxis


----------



## Norjena (11. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> ...und bin ich der einzigste der nen speed-buff hat?
> ja ganz toll, alle 30sec einmal ran auf 20m, der macht nen haken, läuft zick-zack und bekommt +300 evasion, finisher verfehlt....
> advanced, spiel mal ne runde anstatt theoretisch nachzuplappern was du in den foren so aufschnappst, deine anmerkungen sind mehr als mangelhaft in der praxis



1. Caster haben keinen Speedbuff, nur der Jäger. Du hast dein anstürmen, deine Evasion Skills, dein Stun (das ist mehr CC als die meisten anderen Klassen, vor allem auf diesem lvl).

2. Kein Spiel, ist im low lvl balanced, lvl mal bis ca 40, danach wirst du sehen warum 40% der Leute in Korea Assas spielen, der Gegner lebt ca so lange um zu sehen "ah, da ist ein Assa" und danach liegt er am Boden, zum Namen lesen musst dann meist das Kampflog hinzugezogen werden.

Du wirst Advanced, hier vor, das er praktische Erfahrungen sammeln soll? Und wo hast du deine her? Mit 22 ist der Assa noch nicht so gut, ab 30ca wirds immer besser und geht steil bergauf...aber ja, ich weiß, du bist ja zu imba zum grinden und verlässt uns daher.

Komisch, ich weine dir nichtmal eine Tränle hinterher.


----------



## advanced08 (11. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> ...und bin ich der einzigste der nen speed-buff hat?
> 
> 
> *ja.... das ist nicht der flightbuff auf lvl 25 ....
> ...



also ich weis ja nicht wie du spielst ... aber ich hatte in 1v1 bis jetzt eher wenig probleme ... ABER aion ist ein GRUPPENSPIEL

der assa soll im endcontent der GANKER sein 


zudem kannste ja auch zick-zack laufen und +300 evasion bekommen und den gegner stunnen ....

edit: bin lvl 27 habe leider immer weniger zeit um weiter zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (11. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> 1. Caster haben keinen Speedbuff, nur der Jäger. Du hast dein anstürmen, deine Evasion Skills, dein Stun (das ist mehr CC als die meisten anderen Klassen, vor allem auf diesem lvl).



es geht wie oben deutlich beschrieben um assel auf lvl22, bzw in den 20gern - wenn ich gegen ne andere assel antrete was nützt mir mein speed buff, ICH HABE KEINEN STUN, und vor allem: WAS NÜTZT MIR EVASION als angreifer der das problem hat ned in-range für dmg zu kommen im pvp



Norjena schrieb:


> 2. Kein Spiel, ist im low lvl balanced, lvl mal bis ca 40, danach wirst du sehen warum 40% der Leute in Korea Assas spielen, der Gegner lebt ca so lange um zu sehen "ah, da ist ein Assa" und danach liegt er am Boden, zum Namen lesen musst dann meist das Kampflog hinzugezogen werden.



ich GRINDE ned auf lvl40 oder 50 hoch um meine assel halbwegs im pvp spielen zu können, bei WAR konnt ich mit jedem char ab lvl7 szenarien oder RvR machen - pvp von anfang an. also komm mir ned mit low-lvl pvp bla blubb geht ned. dann sollen sie anstatt pvp-game bei Aion "asia-grinder mit endgame pvp" draufschreiben, dann hät ichs ned gekauft



Norjena schrieb:


> Du wirst Advanced, hier vor, das er praktische Erfahrungen sammeln soll? Und wo hast du deine her? Mit 22 ist der Assa noch nicht so gut, ab 30ca wirds immer besser und geht steil bergauf...aber ja, ich weiß, du bist ja zu imba zum grinden und verlässt uns daher.



seine bemerkungen zeigen mir mit ner assel auf lvl22 hat der keine pvp-erfahrung aber hauptsache mal was vom stapel lassen.... ja assel mit 30, mit 40, mit 50 bla bla, ein spiel wo die basis ned stimmt hat auch im endgame nix zu bieten, so einfach ist das....



Norjena schrieb:


> Komisch, ich weine dir nichtmal eine Tränle hinterher.



das ist mir durchaus angenehm das du wo anderst rumheulen gehst....


----------



## ArminFRA (11. Oktober 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> also ich weis ja nicht wie du spielst ... aber ich hatte in 1v1 bis jetzt eher wenig probleme ... ABER aion ist ein GRUPPENSPIEL
> 
> der assa soll im endcontent der GANKER sein



danke nein, ich grinde ned wochenlang um mir dann den verbugte "endcontent" antun zu müssen....




advanced08 schrieb:


> zudem kannste ja auch zick-zack laufen und +300 evasion bekommen und den gegner stunnen ....



was nützt mir evasion? wenn der wegrennt greift der mich auch ned an - ich habe somit NICHTS mit was ich mein opfer stunnen kann oder vom wegrennen abhalten kann, NICHTS!!! wenn der sich dann noch nen pot einschmeisst machen ich an dem defacto KEIN DMG!das kanns doch ned sein, oder?

ich bin auf die dummheit des opfers angewiesen das der stehen bleibt, nur wer ist schon so doof? gut, bei norjena wirds noch klappen, aber sonst?




advanced08 schrieb:


> edit: bin lvl 27 habe leider immer weniger zeit um weiter zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da wirste noma froh drüber sein, glaubs, die ersten die 50 werden und dann das drama des verbuggten "endcontetn" erkennen, die werden kotzen vor frust

das haste dir dann erspart


----------



## Darjun (12. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> was nützt mir evasion? wenn der wegrennt greift der mich auch ned an - ich habe somit NICHTS mit was ich mein opfer stunnen kann oder vom wegrennen abhalten kann, NICHTS!!! wenn der sich dann noch nen pot einschmeisst machen ich an dem defacto KEIN DMG!das kanns doch ned sein, oder?
> 
> ich bin auf die dummheit des opfers angewiesen das der stehen bleibt, nur wer ist schon so doof? gut, bei norjena wirds noch klappen, aber sonst?



das problem ist das wenn der stun mal funktionieren sollte, das  der nur gefühlte 0,5 sec hält und das ziel sofort wieder wegläuft. ja klar da gibts natürlich die pots aber fakt ist ja das ich mit der assel (die ich ja mittlerweile auf 32 habe) bei gegner die weglaufen fast keine chance habe. wenn einer dumm genug ist stehen zu bleiben dann hat man zumindest eine "relativ" gleichwertige chance, leider ist das in 80% der fälle nicht.
ich muss aber dazusagen man hat ab 31 schon eine gute dmg steigerung, leider immer noch etwas zu wenig um ein ernsthafter gegner bei gleichem lvl verhältniss zu sein.

naja egal...ich spiel die assa trotzdem gerne und bin gespannt ob die mit 50 auch wirklich gut abgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealHaspa (12. Oktober 2009)

Man sollte sich vllt über ein Spiel informieren BEVOR man es sich kauft und dann beschwert das man mit seinem gewählten Char ja nicht jeden anderen zum One Hit Wonder machen kann....

Jeder der Aion "kennt" weiss das man, wenn man sich für PvP Entscheidet, also net "ich mach mal 30 Min PvP...seinen Cube zu 50 % voll mit Pots und Bufffood haben MUSS.

Was meinste wie blöd der SM schaut wenn du dich mit nem Pot aus seinem CC raus holst und ihn dann wegnazt, weil du dir das 4000 DP Bufffood reinwirfst und deinen Finisher rausdrückst? 75 % der Spieler sind im PvP überfordert wenn es zu so einer Situation kommt.

Und wie oben schon erwähnt, Aion = Groupplay = Ressourcen Schlacht, wem das nicht klar war hat sich nicht informiert und ist bei Aion falsch.

PS: Ich bleibe gern stehn bei nem Assassin und sehe zu wie er an meinen DoTs und DD Schild verreckt..immer wieder schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emilyy (12. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> danke nein, ich grinde ned wochenlang um mir dann den verbugte "endcontent" antun zu müssen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh mann, was bist du denn für einer du faselst die ganze Zeit von Endcontent Bugs usw. MiMi hier MiMi da, wenn dir die Assa zu schwach ist oder der Meinung bist du kannst sie nicht spielen dann spiel eine andere Charactere.Da ich aber davon ausgehe das du da auch wieder was findest ist es schon ok das du aufhörst.Solltest du noch nicht aufgehört haben tu es dann bitte demnächst,da bleiben uns deine Heulthreads erspart.Und ja die Assa geht ab Lev 35 gut ab,und die Zauberer zb.(somit wohl auch nichts für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gehen da wieder bei ihren dmg bissi zurück.Ich habe China Beta gespielt und das ist meine Erfahrung siehe auch jetz Top ten in Asien auf den Server sind 7 Assa aber die sind so scheiss.e)).
Gruss
Und viel spass bei deinem nächsten Game ich denke mal das was du suchst wird es nicht geben,und ja kannst ja was auf mein thread schreiben aber ich werde nicht antworten da deine Aussagen zwecks Endcontent usw.nicht auf eigene Erfahrungen beruhen somit bist du erfahrungs und Wissenslos einfach ein Gimp.


Ps: Und was willst du denn schon erlebt haben mit lev22 Assa ich hau mich weg.Das sind die besten noch nichtmal die hälfte des Games geschweige denn Skills probiert und dann rumheulen weil sie nicht alles wegblasen HERRLICH.


----------



## elmoo200 (12. Oktober 2009)

naja du machst echt was falsch grade gegen caster haste leichtes spiel benutz einfach den heil trank das du ausm slow raus kommst dann haste schon gewonnen weil die meisten  dann nich wissen was sie machen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (12. Oktober 2009)

hmm, ich empfinde Assas auch nicht als wirklich schwer, auser sie sind hoch und haben ausweichen extrem gesockelt (was eigendilch eher selten ist da die meisten leute fürs leveln crit sockeln)

Ich hab aber auch gelernt einfach meine n200 treffsicherheits buff rein zu hauen, an sich kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen das assas wirklich gefährlich sind.

Zu kiten sind sie nicht schwer, schaden machen sie zwar viel aber das bringt nichts wenn man nicht ran kommt, und gegen gepanzerte klassen verlieren sie meist auch wie ich das mit gekriegt hab.

Allerdings kann ich dich trößten, ich fühl mich mit meinen Jäger auf level 28 auch nicht wirklich das non plus ultra.

Manchmal hab ich gegner die hau ich schon ausn stealth um, ich hab aber auch manchmal So jedi gladiatoren die mit ihren 2händer jeden angriff parrieren.

Oder beschwörer die mit 2% hp jeder meiner attacken ausweichen (oder ich komm gar nicht erst durchss schild durch , selbe bei Zauberer)

Tja..kantor und kleriker...krieg ich noch nciht schnell genug tot, villeicht mit hohen burst später aber im moment sind die noch zu hart.

Ich denk das wird sich afu 50 alles ändern, grad der jäger und der Assa leben von krits, wenn ich mal oft hintereinander kritte hau ich auch gladiatoren in 10 sekunden um.


----------



## Snek2009 (13. Oktober 2009)

also ich spiel templer und die 6-30 minuten cooldowns auf die guten fähigkeiten sind ja mal echt ne frechheit ! ^^

kannst ja mal probieren die ranger zu legen weil: Die keinen IMBAabsorbschild wie Sorcs haben ( gut gegen nen guten dd is der auch nichmehr imba aber als templer komm ich mir da kräftig verarscht vor ... vorallem weil keine stunns / betäubender schlag durchgehehn ) 

oder du suchst dir nen kumpel und spielst du 2 ? also z.B. ranger lockt den gegner rann macht bischen dmg verlangsamt usw usw und dann springst du dem in Rücken und BÄÄM! ein heulender Mage mehr ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind nur so meine ideen was man als Assassine machen kann... und zum schluss: Lass die Templer in ruhe die packst du nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emilyy (13. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> hmm, ich empfinde Assas auch nicht als wirklich schwer, auser sie sind hoch und haben ausweichen extrem gesockelt (was eigendilch eher selten ist da die meisten leute fürs leveln crit sockeln)
> 
> Ich hab aber auch gelernt einfach meine n200 treffsicherheits buff rein zu hauen, an sich kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen das assas wirklich gefährlich sind.
> 
> ...


Die Frage ist welches level seid ihr und was kommt noch.Die Assas sind leider im Highend Bereich Imba!!!!!(Habe Beta in China gespielt) so sieht es leider zur Zeit aus!!.Das lächerliche an der Sache ist hier labern alle rum wie schlecht die Assa ist aber wie gesagt in Asien sind 7 unter den Top Ten ich nehme mal an das sie alle Kanonenfutter sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Nuffing (13. Oktober 2009)

Emilyy schrieb:


> Die Frage ist welches level seid ihr und was kommt noch.Die Assas sind leider im Highend Bereich Imba!!!!!(Habe Beta in China gespielt) so sieht es leider zur Zeit aus!!.Das lächerliche an der Sache ist hier labern alle rum wie schlecht die Assa ist aber wie gesagt in Asien sind 7 unter den Top Ten ich nehme mal an das sie alle Kanonenfutter sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du weißt das es einen Riesen unterschied zwischen der Korea Beta gbit und dem 1 jahr späteren spiel?^^ assa ist allgemein eine meist gespielte klasse, besondesr im osten (ninja style und so) Und so stealth ist einfach verdammt stark auch wenn man mal solo unterwegs ist (merk ich selber schon mit meinen jäger) und dadurch hol man sich eben um einiges leichter die Abyss punkte als klassen die das eben nur im gruppen pvp können.

Ich hab zb meine ersten 7k Punkte am stück durch nen rift gemacht und einfach den ganzen tag über Asmos umgehauen, hatte mir nen kisk mit genommen und fertig, hatten zwar öfters mal nen mob aus 5 bis 10 leute mobilisiert aber durch den stealth kommst da locker weg, spätestens da scheitert jede andere klasse.

Und wenn Assasinen nicht plötlich nen +500% crit  als passiven skill kriegen weiß ich nicht was an denen jetzt "so imba" sein sollen, sie sind zwar stark, aber imba ist in dem spiel wohl nichts auser die stoffis mit ihren 200 tausend schilden die 20000 dmg absorbiere =P


----------



## Emilyy (13. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Du weißt das es einen Riesen unterschied zwischen der Korea Beta gbit und dem 1 jahr späteren spiel?^^ assa ist allgemein eine meist gespielte klasse, besondesr im osten (ninja style und so) Und so stealth ist einfach verdammt stark auch wenn man mal solo unterwegs ist (merk ich selber schon mit meinen jäger) und dadurch hol man sich eben um einiges leichter die Abyss punkte als klassen die das eben nur im gruppen pvp können.
> 
> Ich hab zb meine ersten 7k Punkte am stück durch nen rift gemacht und einfach den ganzen tag über Asmos umgehauen, hatte mir nen kisk mit genommen und fertig, hatten zwar öfters mal nen mob aus 5 bis 10 leute mobilisiert aber durch den stealth kommst da locker weg, spätestens da scheitert jede andere klasse.
> 
> Und wenn Assasinen nicht plötlich nen +500% crit  als passiven skill kriegen weiß ich nicht was an denen jetzt "so imba" sein sollen, sie sind zwar stark, aber imba ist in dem spiel wohl nichts auser die stoffis mit ihren 200 tausend schilden die 20000 dmg absorbiere =P


und wieder nochmals ich habe die Beta mit lev 50 gespielt das heisst ich rede von erfahrung wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe das heisst 
das ich auch weiss was sie bringen.

Und Korea und europe ist kein grosser Unterschied, Skills sind die selben bloss die spielweise der Leute hinter dem Cpu ist anders.


----------



## ArminFRA (13. Oktober 2009)

Das ist doch alles nur bla bla.

Fakt ist: die Assel ist mit Anfang 20 ZU SCHWACH für vernünftiges PvP. Ein vernünftigen Stealth gibts erst mit LvL 40+.

Im Klartext: Um ne Assel mit Spass spielen zu können muss man sich auf mindestens 40, eher 50 QUÄLEN - GRINDEN - PLACKEN.


Um dann Gefahr zu laufen evtl. "generft" zu werden - wg. heulender Community.


Wer ist so dumm und tut sich sowas an???

Nur die, welche sich auch 6x 30ger Chars hochziehen um dann des 30ger Set +blaue Waffe zu bekommen. Also die ganz d........


----------



## Norjena (13. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Im Klartext: Um ne Assel mit Spass spielen zu können muss man sich auf mindestens 40, eher 50 QUÄLEN - GRINDEN - PLACKEN.



Klartext:

1. Jede Klasse muss so lvln, und bald fällt sogar das grinden weg, was wollt ihr mehr? Ab lvl 30 ist der Assa btw sogar die beste Klasse zum lvln, und warum? Der höchste Schaden+den kleinsten einkommenden weil die Mobs zu 95% im Stun sind, aber der Assa hat ja keinen CC nicht wahr? 

2. Musst du Leute welche eventuell gerne grinden, nicht als dumm beleidigen, und genau das, tust du. 

3. Das Blaue Set, interessieret keine Sau, das juckt nicht die Bohne, braucht keine Klasse zum lvln, und der Assa schon 3mal nicht.

Du willst anscheinend sofort Lvl 50 sein, und dazu eine perfekte Klasse die alles plattmacht haben, weißt du was?

Spiel WoW und zwar nen Paladin, viel Spaß.

Tschüss und schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Reo_MC (13. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Spiel WoW und zwar nen Paladin, viel Spaß.



Wie kommst du jetzt auf nen Pala, ist doch völliger Blödsinn.

Naja BTT:
Ich krieg immer halblaut das Gemecker von zwei Gildenkollegen mit, die gerne Assa spielen würden, aber wegen mangelndem Schadens auf Beschwörer umgestiegen sind.
Andererseits (und wie bereits erwähnt) sind Assas mit die beste Klasse im Endgame-PvP.

Naja, das ist dasselbe wie mit der Grafik, die einen finden sie kacke und die anderen - mich eingeschlossen - geil.

MfG


----------



## Emilyy (13. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles nur bla bla.
> 
> Fakt ist: die Assel ist mit Anfang 20 ZU SCHWACH für vernünftiges PvP. Ein vernünftigen Stealth gibts erst mit LvL 40+.
> 
> ...


Du bist so Geil ich lach mich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo du darfst mit 50 Anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,wenn du kein Depp bist dann weiss ich nett ,selbst meine 6Jährige Tochter hat mehr in der Birne.So nu ist gut du bist echt zu dumm für ein mmorg,und ja ich hab dich beleidigt weil das nichtmehr anders geht so ein blödes Gelaber was du von Stabel lässt.


----------



## Norjena (13. Oktober 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Wie kommst du jetzt auf nen Pala, ist doch völliger Blödsinn.
> 
> Naja BTT:
> Ich krieg immer halblaut das Gemecker von zwei Gildenkollegen mit, die gerne Assa spielen würden, aber wegen mangelndem Schadens auf Beschwörer umgestiegen sind.
> ...



Warum Pala? 
Als ich noch WoW gespielt habe, waren Paladine sowas wie wandelnde Raidbosse, Heiler/Retri Hybrid in der Arena sind ne gestorben, und Retris sind einfach mit ihren 1Min CD in die Gegner gelaufen und ham jedes Mal mehere umgehauen, bzw mit Bubble sogar überlebt.

Und naja...wegen mangeldem Schaden von Assa auf Beschwörer umzusteigen ist so ziemlich das schlechteste was sie tun konnten, der Beschwörer ist später im Schaden richtig schwach, und darf auch kaum welchen machen da seine Aufgabe CC ist.


----------



## ArminFRA (13. Oktober 2009)

Emilyy schrieb:


> Jo du darfst mit 50 Anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hehe, das Deine Tochter mit 6 Jahren schon mehr "in der Birne" hat als Du, kann ich mir anhand Deiner Beiträge gut vorstellen. Bist Du Holländer und lebst in Österreich?

Got ya...


----------



## advanced08 (13. Oktober 2009)

oh man das niveau sinkt wieder  ._.


----------



## Beellaatrixx (14. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Hehe, das Deine Tochter mit 6 Jahren schon mehr "in der Birne" hat als Du, kann ich mir anhand Deiner Beiträge gut vorstellen. Bist Du Holländer und lebst in Österreich?
> 
> Got ya...



Nix gegen Österreich oO.
@TE   also mit meinem Assa (lvl 25) hau ich die meisten mobs im Stun um.
Im PvP ist das etwas schwerer aber alles ist möglich .....Templer ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Shênya (14. Oktober 2009)

Keine Ahnung was ihr habt ^^ spiele selbst ne Jägerin (und verflixt da heulen auch alle Jäger im channel rum sie seien zu schwach *lol* selbst keine probleme andere auseinander zu nehmen)
Aber mal ehrlich die Asseln die ich kenn spielen mit Spass und Leidenschaft ihre klasse. Da hat noch keiner geheult er sei zu schwach im pvp. Die einzige Klasse die ich kenne die wirklich was zu meckern hat ist wohl Gladi. Der taugt bis ins max lvl gar nix im pvp. Probiert nen Gladi und dann ne Assel. Mal sehn was ihr dann zu meckern habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kritze (14. Oktober 2009)

Der Assa hat schon die Arschkarte gezogen wenn du als gegner einen halbwegs fähigen Spieler hast,

da nützt auch kein Anstürmen, Hinterhalt oder die finisher.

Fakt ist einfach, dass man den Assa zu sehr kiten kann... Gladis rennen weg, Zauberer Rooten dich und rennen weg, Beschwörer machen iwas ähnliches, Jäger setzen ihre fallen nur der Assa muss dämlich mit massiven Mana verlust hinterher rennen um an den Gegner zu kommen.

Klar, wenn Du glück hast kannste dein Gegner paar Sekunden im Stunlock halten aber darauf ist kein verlass.

Im 1on1 ist der Assa nicht der beste, so viel ist schonmal klar, was kann man dagegen machen ? Flame Posts machen und NCSoft flamen, viel spaß!


----------



## Doomsta (18. Oktober 2009)

ein gut gespielter assa rockt momentan alles.
proof: http://aionmovies.com/movieview.php?id=155

wegen dem "omg ich komm nicht an den gegner ran"

es gibt für jeden CC tränke ihr nasen.


----------



## Novane (19. Oktober 2009)

also ich muss sagen meine assa is 26 und ich habe bislang keine probleme nen gegner zu töten,
klar wenn der stoffie mich zuerst sieht pech gehabt, aber durch ambush und himmelsklinge hat der stoffie schlechte karten.

der assa is nur stark wenn er gut gespielt wird. wenn du von anfang an alles raushaust das du alles auf CD hast bist du selbst schuld!

aber wenn ich überlege:
gegner sieht mich:

speed um 20% erhöhen
ambush (gegner is 3 sec im stun)
überaschungsangriff
siegelkombo drauf
dann sollten nach den 3 sec locker stufe stufe 2 drauf sein
dann wird der mage dich ruten, sleepen iwie sowas
also resist an, siegel wieder rdy siegel drauf siegelstufe 3 müsste man haben und dann himmelsklinge
dann bursten ohne ende das verreißt jeden stoffie

wenn man die assa aber nich richtig spielt dann brauch man sich net wundern!
das is keine "ich leg meinen kopf auf die tastatur und rolle ihn nach rechts klasse"
bissle können is au gefragt!


----------



## Darjun (20. Oktober 2009)

also der ganze threat bezieht sich natürlich auf PVP d.h gegen menschliche gegner.
das die assa im pve extrem stark ist kann ich nur bestätigen...die gegner sind fast im dauerstund und ich bekomme sie schneller als jede andere klasse down wen ich meine buffs alle gezündet habe.
leider sind NPC gegner und menschliche 1000% unterschied.
im pvp bleibt keiner stehen,jeder weiss das man der assel davonlaufen kann und jeder macht das auch in der regel.
sowas wie......ooooch da zünd ich doch einfach ambush...zaack zack ...himmelsklinge blabblub ...bischen dmg und tod ist der gegner....ist leider reiner blödsinn der nur in den wenigsten fällen funktioniert.
entweder hat der gegner n schild an das 5 min hält und da ist nix mit stun oder so, bevor der erste stun fällt steht man im root oder und nach dem pot sofort wieder gesleept oder verlangsamt oder sonstwas.
also wenn ich nen gegner mit schild ON sehe greife ich den gar nicht erst an und templer sind um einiges zu zäh.
die einzigen gegner an die ich mich ranwage sind andere asseln, jäger und gladis.
aber noja....wie gesagt...kann ja echt sein das ich die klasse einfach nicht beherrsche.


----------



## Novane (20. Oktober 2009)

Darjun schrieb:


> sowas wie......ooooch da zünd ich doch einfach ambush...zaack zack ...himmelsklinge blabblub ...bischen dmg und tod ist der gegner....ist leider reiner blödsinn der nur in den wenigsten fällen funktioniert.
> entweder hat der gegner n schild an das 5 min hält und da ist nix mit stun oder so, bevor der erste stun fällt steht man im root oder und nach dem pot sofort wieder gesleept oder verlangsamt oder sonstwas.
> .



du hast als assa min. 1mal wiederstand, durch stigma sogar 2 (oder warens 3? hab das stigma nimmer)
wenn du natürlich es nich gebacken bekommst schnell schaden auszuteilen dann kann dir keiner helfen,
machmer mal szenario (von gestern ^^)
Jäger sieht mich,
greift an,
sein blöden verlangsamenden pfeil,
der jäger wird zu 100% genau vor sich ne falle gelegt haben, also widerstand an, ambush, resist, siegel drauf himmelsklinge, logischer weise auch schöne gifte drauf das er auch ja nicht wegfliegen kann.
notfalls wechsel du doch einfach in den himmel dann biste schonmal schneller als dein mob zu fuß, auch wenn ambush da leider nich funzt. joa fazit war der kampf ging am ende ca. 35 sec der jäger war tot und ich hatte 75% health.

die frage is einfach wie man einen kampf eröffnet, wenn du ambush nimmst, schnelle klinge kombo is klar das das erstmal fehlschlägt. der schild vom stoffie is nach überaschungsangriff sowieso down und der stoffie verreckt sehr sehr schnell dann,.

außerdem musst du auch auf dein crit achten! wenn du mit 140 crit rumrennst brauchst dich au net wundern das du kanonenfutter bist.

aber das mit dem pvp is das gleiche gehule wie im PvE: "uhhh ich muss alle 2 mobs reggen", taktik sag ich nur
gezielt angreifen dann wird das alles


----------



## Danf (23. Oktober 2009)

Novane schrieb:


> du hast als assa min. 1mal wiederstand, durch stigma sogar 2 (oder warens 3? hab das stigma nimmer)
> wenn du natürlich es nich gebacken bekommst schnell schaden auszuteilen dann kann dir keiner helfen,
> machmer mal szenario (von gestern ^^)
> Jäger sieht mich,
> ...



Den Jaeger will ich sehen...

ich habe bis jetzt jede Assel weggerotzt, und ich muss gestehen, ich hab noch nie einen Assa gesehen der irgendwo, gegen irgendwen gewonnen hat...

Tut mir leid das so sagen zu muessen...

naja, ich hoff fuer euch das es im endgame besser wird und so


----------



## Zafric (23. Oktober 2009)

Darjun schrieb:


> das die assa im pve extrem stark ist kann ich nur bestätigen...die gegner sind fast im dauerstund und ich bekomme sie schneller als jede andere klasse down wen ich meine buffs alle gezündet habe.




Zauberer ist übrigens eine existierende andere Klasse.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (23. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles nur bla bla.
> 
> Fakt ist: die Assel ist mit Anfang 20 ZU SCHWACH für vernünftiges PvP. Ein vernünftigen Stealth gibts erst mit LvL 40+.
> 
> ...



Das Du Dich so "placken" musst wollen wir natürlich nicht. Deine Entscheidung Aion zu verlassen ist also nachvollziehbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wünsche Dir im künftigen Spiel Deiner Wahl, dass Du es nicht mehr ganz so schwer hast.


----------



## Pitchpaw (29. Oktober 2009)

ich lese hier immer: "mimimi wir haben dass nicht, die anderen haben das" *heul* *wein*
außerdem macht ihr den fehler dinge zu pauschalisieren. assa ist nicht gleich assa, ranger ist nicht gleich ranger und stoffi net gleich stoffi. ich spiele imo nen ranger und habe viel spaß im pve und pvp. manchmal wird man gekillt und manchmal läufts anders herum. bei rückschläger einfach mal nicht das game verdammen sondern den fehler bei sich suchen. "hatte ich pots und bufffood dabei? habe ich alle meine möglichkeiten ausgenutzt? was hat der gegner gemacht?" und dann analysieren. nur so kann man besser werden. wenn man natürlich beispielsweise einen anderen ranger darauf anspricht, warum er keinen jumpshot benutzt und dieser meint nur "brauch ich nicht, ich komm auch so klar" dann darf er sich auch nicht beschweren, wenn er eher geklatscht wird als andere.
und wenn ihr mit eurer klasse nicht klarkommt dann rerollt einfach! ich habs auch schon getan um einfach meine ideale klasse zu finden. 
so und jetzt habt ihr die wahl: arbeitet an euch oder flamed/heult noch ein bisschen, dass alle gemein und böse zu euch sind, aber nur durch ersteres werdet ihr besser.

so long


----------



## Nuffing (31. Oktober 2009)

Emilyy schrieb:


> und wieder nochmals ich habe die Beta mit lev 50 gespielt das heisst ich rede von erfahrung wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe das heisst
> das ich auch weiss was sie bringen.
> 
> Und Korea und europe ist kein grosser Unterschied, Skills sind die selben bloss die spielweise der Leute hinter dem Cpu ist anders.



Und wieder hast du nicht anständig gelesen.

BETA, und die verison 1.5 allein ist schon ein Riesen unterschied, deine level 50 erfahrung kannst du dir fies ausgedrückt in den Arsch schieben, weil sie einfach nichts taugt.

Schamanen waren früher in WoW auch imba, lustigerweiße sind sie es jetzt nicht mehr, wie du merkst sind da genau so wie in deiner Korea beta ein par Patches ins land gegangen....


----------



## tsurugu (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich gib nun auch mal meinen Senf zu:

Ich habe einen lvl 32 Assa und muss sagen, dass ich im 1on1 (Boden-Kampf!) fast jeden besiege und eigentlich keine Probleme habe. Man muss nur die Skills zum richtigen Zeitpunkt einsetzen und nicht sofort alles raushauen, außer du siehst, dass der Gegner etwas lower vom lvl her ist, dann einfach mal die Skills drauf spammen. Wichtig ist auch, dass du HP-Tränke und Heiltränke bei dir hast - sehr nützlich gegen die CCs vom Sourcerer.
Das eigentliche Problem ist eigentlich der Sourcerer, aber sobald man den Absorbschild durchdrungen hat, ist es nur noch ne Frage der Zeit, bis er liegt. Vergessen solltest du auch nicht die Machtscherben und das Gift, denn jeder auch so kleiner Schaden ist vorteilhaft!

Kommen wir zum Flugkampf:

Ehrlich gesagt sind Assas im Flugkampf so ziemliche Opfer... denn die Stigmafähigkeit 'Hinterhalt' funktioniert in der Luft nicht, sei es Bug oder nicht, ka. Und das Anstürmen in der Luft bringt auch nix, da es den Gegner nicht stunned. Im Abyss sollte man deshalb so schnell wie möglich versuchen den Gegner zu zerfetzen und immer wieder Siegel drauf hauen, damit man ihn mit der Stun-Attacke am Boden halten kann (weiß nicht mehr, wie das hieß.. die Explosion mit den Blitzen, Flugbindung).
Wenn ich sehe, dass der Gegner fliegt, fliege ich auch, aber nicht hinter dem Gegner her. Ich versuchs erst gar nicht in der Luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deshalb gehe ich auch nur riften, wenn ich Solo unterwegs bin. 

Ich weiß auch noch nicht, ob es sich später ändert. Habe aber mal i-wo gelesen, dass man später Messer werfen kann, die den Gegner verlangsamen.

BTW: An den Poster, der nur bis lvl 22 gespielt hat: Ich habe 2 Assas hochgespielt - 1x Elyos Assa bis lvl 30 und dann nochmal neu angefangen als Asmodier wegen Kumpels und bin jetzt lvl 32 - und habe bei beidem festgestellt, dass der Assa erst mit lvl 25 richtig losgeht, da man viel mehr Fähigkeiten hat, Siegel auf den Gegner zu pushen um schließlich mit der Explosion den Finishing-Move zu verpassen.

Peace out 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stierka (31. Dezember 2009)

1.Im Abyss *niemals* alleine PvP machen

2.Du trägst Leder,daher die 3 Schritte des TTV :Tarnen,Täuschen,Verpissen.

3.Da du erfolge im Bodenkampf hast Rifte oder lauer Riftern auf und P0wn3 sie

4.Nimm immer einen Heiler mit kannst 3-4 Gruppen im Bodenkampf verhauen +Gladi/Templer und Ranger/SM/Mage für 4v4 oder 4v? im Abyss


So wenn man das befolgt hat man als Assa ne menge Spaß im Abyss oder beim Riften haben.


----------

